# English food supermarkets in Albufeira



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Does anyone knows some good English food/products supermarkets in Albufeira area, besides Iceland?
Thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Ratodagua said:


> Hi everyone!
> Does anyone knows some good English food/products supermarkets in Albufeira area, besides Iceland?
> Thanks


There is an Apolonia in Guia and most larger Portuguese supermarkets now stock a small selection of English delicacies like Brown sauce, Marmite, PG Tips etc etc

Failing that then most of the transport companies will import food parcels from Tesco, Sainsbury, Waitrose and others if you really are struggling with the easily available, fresh, high quality local Portuguese foodstuff.


----------



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you! I will check Apolonia and see what they have


----------

